# World Cup Hockey!!!



## barsoomcore (Sep 1, 2004)

And the World Cup (formerly the Canada Cup, formerly the Canada vs USSR series) is on! Sweden smacks around Germany, Finland stuns the Czechs and Canada just manages to shut the door on the Yanks.

Slam!

Mm, baby.

I don't watch NHL games anymore. I'm just not interested enough in watching people so obviously just put in their time at the office. But international play, that's always exciting. At least you know the players aren't just there for the cash.

Damn, I love hockey.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 1, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I don't watch NHL games anymore. I'm just not interested enough in watching people so obviously just put in their time at the office. But international play, that's always exciting. At least you know the players aren't just there for the cash.
> 
> Damn, I love hockey.




Concur.  If it weren't for college hockey, I'd be lost.  World Jr's, Olympics and the World Cup just aren't enough.   

Speaking of, good to see the alma mater well represented on the US Team:

DiPietro, Amonte, Drury, Tkachuk...Go Scahlet!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 1, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I don't watch NHL games anymore. I'm just not interested enough in watching people so obviously just put in their time at the office. But international play, that's always exciting. At least you know the players aren't just there for the cash.



Funny, that's why I like the NHL compared to the NFL, or the NBA, or the MLB, etc.  The hockey players still seem to care somewhat.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Funny, that's why I like the NHL compared to the NFL, or the NBA, or the MLB, etc.  The hockey players still seem to care somewhat.




To a general degree, I concur, but I would also argue that the international rules allow for a much faster, more entertaining game (which is comparable to the college game, as well) than the typical clutch and grab of the NHL.

But I have to say that this year's Stanley Cup was among the most enjoyable of recent years, because of the relative obscurity of the two teams in terms of likely cup winners.

Anyway, today Czech Republic takes on Sweden and Canada faces Slovakia!

Oh, how I miss CBC...


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 1, 2004)

See, if you're Canadian,  you're watching CFL football -- which isn't in nearly the same league as the NHL. 

Er, that wasn't meant to be quite as blindingly obvious as it sounds.

Of course AMERICAN leagues have huge gobs of money to throw around, but for a long time the NHL wasn't really up there (and still isn't, to be sure). But the amounts have gotten much, much higher in the past ten years or so, and the game has changed.

I really gave up on NHL hockey at the Nagano Olympics, when the NHL players came in for the first time... and Canada came away with a BRONZE FRICKIN' MEDAL. It utterly broke my heart and I honestly have not watched an NHL game since the day Team Canada lost to the Czechs.

Now, we have our gold and all is once again right with the world. As long as we win EVERY GOLD MEDAL from now until the end of time.

I don't think it's too much to ask. Two gold medals (men's and women's) every four years? That's all I want. Oh, and the World Cup, whenever it's held. Is that so much?


----------



## armac (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't say that I appreciated the Canadian uniforms last night.  They were ugly.  I know they were a tribute to the Winnipeg uniforms from the 20s, but really.  When I watch Team Canada, I want to see Red and White!

Angus


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 1, 2004)

> I don't watch NHL games anymore




_NO ONE_ is going to be watching NHL anymore.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 1, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I really gave up on NHL hockey at the Nagano Olympics, when the NHL players came in for the first time... and Canada came away with a BRONZE FRICKIN' MEDAL. It utterly broke my heart and I honestly have not watched an NHL game since the day Team Canada lost to the Czechs.




Six little words for that. No Wayne Gretzky in shoot out.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 1, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> See, if you're Canadian,  you're watching CFL football -- which isn't in nearly the same league as the NHL.





Yeah but that come with a whole different set of headaches . . .

Damn you Ricky Ray! (and Warren Moon, and Doug Flutie and . . .)


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 2, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> Six little words for that. No Wayne Gretzky in shoot out.




What was up with that? I mean, I like Ray Borque as much as the next guy...but it's a series of simulated breakaways and you have _Wayne Frickin' Gretzky_ available....  

Aw well. Old news. No reason for that to still be sticking in a person's craw :\ 

It was nice to see Mario drop the gloves on Konawalchuk for running the goalie. Goal Running's a cheap move.

Konawalchuk is _damn_ lucky Todd Bertuzzi isn't in the lineup


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 2, 2004)

It's fun to watch your team when you know that every one of the players on it is damn good.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 2, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I really gave up on NHL hockey at the Nagano Olympics, when the NHL players came in for the first time... and Canada came away with a BRONZE FRICKIN' MEDAL. It utterly broke my heart and I honestly have not watched an NHL game since the day Team Canada lost to the Czechs.
> 
> Now, we have our gold and all is once again right with the world. As long as we win EVERY GOLD MEDAL from now until the end of time.
> 
> I don't think it's too much to ask. Two gold medals (men's and women's) every four years? That's all I want. Oh, and the World Cup, whenever it's held. Is that so much?



 I can't say I gave up on the NHL at that point (I just love hockey too much) but it Nagano did destroy me. Although, as I recall, we didn't even win bronze. And yes, I can't understand what Mark Crawford was thinking. Even if he had put the Great One in the shootout and we had still lost, at least there wouldn't have been this big question mark hanging over the whole thing. At least we would have been able to say we gave it our best shot.

 But, all that was forgotten when I heard the crowd singing the Canadian national anthem in the dying minutes of the gold metal game at the Salt Lake City Olympics.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 2, 2004)

Finland Won the Bronze Medal in 1998

The medals were:

Gold: Czech Rep
Silver: Russia
Bronze: Finland

A Euorpean sweep.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 2, 2004)

_double post_


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 3, 2004)

So I saw that the US lost to Russia.  Anyone see the match?  I missed it.

What's the overall level of this tournament.  Do all teams have their best players?  Are they really giving their best?  I assume, given that the tourney is in Sept, that the players are not at their best fitness.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 3, 2004)

I always thought the Canada Cup/World Cup was the big international hockey event, bigger than the olympics.  Number one is the Stanley Cup, but this is second.  So I think they're probably giving it their best.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 3, 2004)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I always thought the Canada Cup/World Cup was the big international hockey event, bigger than the olympics.  Number one is the Stanley Cup, but this is second.  So I think they're probably giving it their best.



 Well, I'd say how big it is varies by country.  In the US, the Olympics certainly have received the most attention (as I believe was the case in the USSR/Russia).  In Europe, the World Championships have always been very big (a Swedish friend once commented how in Sweden they pay far more attention to that than the NHL).

Hasn't the Ice Hockey World Cup had a rather errattic history?  Wasn't it held in 1996 but not in 2000 for some reason?  What was it's history before then?  I confess I'm not very familiar with the hsitory of the Canada/World Cup.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 3, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Well, I'd say how big it is varies by country. In the US, the Olympics certainly have received the most attention (as I believe was the case in the USSR/Russia). In Europe, the World Championships have always been very big (a Swedish friend once commented how in Sweden they pay far more attention to that than the NHL).
> 
> Hasn't the Ice Hockey World Cup had a rather errattic history? Wasn't it held in 1996 but not in 2000 for some reason? What was it's history before then? I confess I'm not very familiar with the hsitory of the Canada/World Cup.



 They did skip a few years, not really sure why. As far as taking it seriously and sending the best, up here in Canada it is a pretty big deal (the original Summit Series is one of our most cherished hockey events). We pay a lot of attention to which players are selected and they consider it a big honour to be selected AFAIK. The players are all from the NHL on team Canada and since like 60 % of NHL players are Canadian, we tend to only send our best to these tournaments.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 3, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Well, I'd say how big it is varies by country.  In the US, the Olympics certainly have received the most attention (as I believe was the case in the USSR/Russia).  In Europe, the World Championships have always been very big (a Swedish friend once commented how in Sweden they pay far more attention to that than the NHL).




I'd agree with this assessment.  In Canada (where I grew up), it receives a lot of attention and a lot of pride rides on it, in part certainly because of Canada's integral role in the tournament historically.  It was a huge deal in '96 when the US won, compounded by the later lack of success in Nagano (Canada seems to have recovered, however   )

In the US, it's not much of a deal at all.  In the college hockey community (which I'm a member of) there's some interest, but overall people are more interested in the World Juniors than this tournament (cynicism about the NHL may play a role in this).  NHL fans may be more plugged in, in some cases, but it's not the national event in any way near to what it is in Canada.

I can't really speak for Europe, so I won't try.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 3, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Hasn't the Ice Hockey World Cup had a rather errattic history?  Wasn't it held in 1996 but not in 2000 for some reason?  What was it's history before then?  I confess I'm not very familiar with the hsitory of the Canada/World Cup.




In the early 70s Canada was getting a wee bit upset with a 20 year drought in Olympic Gold Medals (in hockey). We felt that the rules at the Olympics were allowing the USSR to send their best players(aka the red army team), while we were not (Olympics were amateur only at that time).

So to prove we were the best, an eight game series was arranged between Canada and the USSR. Canada won 4 games to 3 (with 1 game tied).

Through the rest of the 70s a number of other "summit series" were held between Canada's best and the USSR. 

Then in 1981 in was decided to expand from just inviting USSR and the Canada Cup was born.

Additional Canada Cups were held in 1984, 1987 and 1991.

Then the IIHF started to complain about the Canada Cup. Eventually it was negotiated that the Canada Cup would be replaced by the World Cup.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 3, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> To a general degree, I concur, but I would also argue that the international rules allow for a much faster, more entertaining game (which is comparable to the college game, as well) than the typical clutch and grab of the NHL.




This year's World Cup is being played by NHL rules on NHL-size rinks. (Which is why there's so much clutch-and-grab, and a few fights during the last USA v. CAN game.)

Pretty good games so far, though. I think the emotion of the matchups is really trumping the lack of physical conditioning.



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Konawalchuk is _damn_ lucky Todd Bertuzzi isn't in the lineup




I hope he's never in a line-up again. He may be a good player, but the NHL needs less thugs. (This from a Rangers fan...what's the world coming to?)


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 3, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> Through the rest of the 70s a number of other "summit series" were held between Canada's best and the USSR.
> 
> 
> Additional Canada Cups were held in 1984, 1987 and 1991.




What were the results of those?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 3, 2004)

http://wch2004.com/history/index.html


----------



## Iuz (Sep 3, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> What were the results of those?





The 1974 Summit series (which included WHA, but not NHL players) was won handlely by the USSR four game to one (with three games tied).

In 1975/6 serveral USSR team played a short series against vairous NHL teams. 
Scores:
Sun. Dec. 28/75
Central Army 7 at Rangers 3

Mon. Dec. 29/75
Soviet Wings 7 at Pittsburgh 4

Wed. Dec. 31/75
Central Army 3 at Montreal 3

Sun. Jan. 4/76
Soviet Wings 6 at Buffalo 12

Wed. Jan. 7/76
Soviet Wings 4 at Chicago 2

Thu. Jan. 8/76
Central Army 5 at Boston 2

Sat. Jan. 10/76
Soviet Wings 2 at Islanders 1

Sun. Jan. 11/76
Central Army 1 at Philadelphia 4

Contrary to what I said before the first Canada Cup was in 1976. It was won by Canada.

In 1979 the "Challenge Cup" basically replaced the all-star game that year, and saw the NHL all-stars play the soviet red army team over three games. The USSR won 2 games to 1.

The 1981 Canada Cup was won by the USSR. (this caused a big dispute because the trophy was not allowed to go back with the winners; luckily a private citizen was nice enough to pay for an exact replica to be given to the soviets)

The 1984 Canada Cup was won by Canada.

The 1987 Canada Cup was won by Canada.

The 1991 Canada Cup was won by Canada.

The 1996 World Cup was won by the USA.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> This year's World Cup is being played by NHL rules on NHL-size rinks. (Which is why there's so much clutch-and-grab, and a few fights during the last USA v. CAN game.)




  See, I would know this if I had CBC   

  And I don't have ESPN, so I can't watch their mediocre coverage, either.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Sep 4, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Konawalchuk is _damn_ lucky Todd Bertuzzi isn't in the lineup




Nah. Todd's a power forward, not an enforcer (the Moore incident and a few others aside). He's got a lousy temper and deserved the suspension for what he did to Moore, but he's got too much talent to be used to deliver payback.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 4, 2004)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> Nah. Todd's a power forward, not an enforcer (the Moore incident and a few others aside). He's got a lousy temper and deserved the suspension for what he did to Moore, but he's got too much talent to be used to deliver payback.




That's just the point right there. todd is never "used to deliver payback"...he just delivers it.

Remember his ten game suspension for coming off the bench when two opposing players were scrapping with Ed Jovanokvski? I doubt he got _sent_ onto the ice by anyone.

He's got a short fuse and a mean streak. Heis the finest power forward in the game.

As for his "never being ina lineup again" cashel, I can't wait to see your plans for the sport of, say, boxing


----------



## Iuz (Sep 4, 2004)

Tonights's game of Canada vs. Russia will likely be the best round robin game in the N.A. pool. It certainly will determine who finishes first in that pool.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey, I'm fine with boxing and I like fighting in hockey, as long as it's between consenting adults. I've watched the film of Bert's last spree many times, and I don't think his advances were being reciprocated, if you know what I mean. He followed Steve Moore around, sucker-punched him, and then rode him to the ice, _nearly killing the guy_. Do you think Moore needed to literally die for whatever was going on between them on the ice? Apparently Bert thought so.

His fuse is too short and he's way too mean. He needs to sit out a few decades.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 5, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm fine with boxing and I like fighting in hockey, as long as it's between consenting adults. I've watched the film of Bert's last spree many times, and I don't think his advances were being reciprocated, if you know what I mean.




They most certainly were not.



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> He followed Steve Moore around, sucker-punched him, and then rode him to the ice, _nearly killing the guy_. Do you think Moore needed to literally die for whatever was going on between them on the ice? Apparently Bert thought so.




I suspect I'm a little closer to the story, so I'll bring you up to speed.


The whole thing was related to Moore's cheapshot on Leading Goal Scorer, Canuck Team Captian and all-around nice guy, *Markus Naslund* (I suspect you know this, but it is included for the sake of completeness)


Moore was tapped by *Brad May* who wanted to go...Moore gutlessly declines.


He is tapped by *Ed Jovanovski* for the same reason. Same pussy behaviour.


Moore is tapped by *Mathias Ohlund*(!)(Uber-niceguy)...absolutely will not go.

So it looks like Moore doesn't have a taste for his medicine, right? Fair enough. The world is full of pussies.

Until...


Moore is bumped, not called out, just bumped by *Matt Cooke*, --the smallest Canuck--Suddenly, _Moore is a born gladiator!!!!!_.


So after Moore decides to sack up :\  and beat on the smallest guy on the team, he is tapped by Bert...can you guess what his reaction is? You should be able to guess that he goes back to being a pussy (this is the footage you've seen)

Bert is (to my mind, and I susepct from having talked hockey with you in the past--yours) understandably wound up by this. He presses the issue.

If you've seen the footage (and you have) you can see Bert following the guy up-ice trying to get him to drop the gloves. Moore is such a pussy that he literally trys to skate off. 

Bert suckerpunches him. moore is out before he hits the ice and both of them (Moore and Bertuzzi) are dogpiled by Moore's teammates.

So choose the most likely occurence from the following list...


Tood Bertuzzi punched a professional athlete so hard it broke his neck, or...


A half-dozen guys piled onto an unconscous guy and his neck was broken in the crush

I would also feel a lot more sympathy for Moore if he was a Naslund-esque, total class player...but the simple truth is that he is a cheap-shot _artist_.

The week previous to the incident with Bertuzzi, Moore engaged in identical behavior toward The Tampa Bay Lightning's *Martin St. Louis* (the smallest guy on _that_ team)...chasing his down the ice and sucker-punching him from behind.

Did he deserve to die? No. And he didn't die.

He could've taken his medicine and fought Brad May, and you know the game well enough to know that that would've been the end of it.

He could've gone with with either Ohlund or Jovanovski with the same results.

But not only did he decline those worthies, he then picked a fight with the team's littlest guy (Cooke).

This is after cheap-shotting the captain in a run-up to the playoffs.

 Steve Moore.




> His fuse is too short and he's way too mean. He needs to sit out a few decades.




We'll just have to disagree.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, by every account I've read, Moore's injuries were never life threatening. Some have speculated that they were initially exagerated by Lacroix so the NHL would feel compelled to throw the book at Bert. The one good thing about this incident going to trial is that we should get an objective look at the facts.

Vicious as the incident was, a lifetime ban is a heck of a reaction. Should Matt Johnston receive a lifetime ban for trying to take off Matt Cooke's head earlier this year? Should Keith Tkuchuk for cross-checking someone in the throat (which has to be at least as dangerous as what Bert did to Moore)? Should Brian Marchment be kicked out the sport the next time he "accidentally" makes knee on knee contact (yet again)? Or do we reserve the lifetime ban only for those incidents that get played over and over on CNN and manage to strike the chorus of public outrage?

If the same zero tolerance/"never play" again standards were applied to another hot-tempered power forward who faced a similar suspension after an equally ugly incident - the attempt to remove Hal Laycoe's head with a stick in 1955 - Maurice Richard's career would have been cut short and a major hockey legend would have ended in an unnecessary disgrace.

IIRC, Todd has lost 21 games so far, one of the longest suspensions in hockey history. Given that Vancouver lost in Game 7 in overtime, it's arguable that he cost his team a good playoff run. And he lost a chance to represent his country. His personal losses for the incident are already running into seven figures. The incident's going to haunt him for the rest of his career. He's apologized without excuses. He's accepted the punishment. That should be enough.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 5, 2004)

Jeez, we didn't get the bronze at Nagano, either, did we? Man, I've really blocked that out of my mind.

There was a great play in the Canada-Russia game today (I don't watch, as I said, NHL play so I don't know any of the players anymore) where a Russian player got stood up and sat down by a Canadian defenceman, tried to stand up and got SAT DOWN again very emphatically. It was frickin' beautiful.

And Martin had some great saves. And there were some big hits. And the Russians were scary a couple of times. And we won.

And the guy who sang the anthems -- what the heck was up with him? "I will impress you with the gravity of my near-sightedness." Or something.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 7, 2004)

I flicked thru the channels and saw the hockey and thought, "what the heck is this?" Had to check twice to make sure I wasn't watching ESPN classic. 


I love hockey, but I just can't bring myself to watch it when it's closing in on 80 deg (what is that? 27 C?) outside.

PS


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 7, 2004)

Grr   US versus Russia tonight and I can't find when it's going to be one the tele here.  I hope I can record it.

Anyone see the last match?  What does the US need to improve on the 1-3 loss?




			
				Storminator said:
			
		

> I flicked thru the channels and saw the hockey and thought, "what the heck is this?" Had to check twice to make sure I wasn't watching ESPN classic.
> 
> 
> I love hockey, but I just can't bring myself to watch it when it's closing in on 80 deg (what is that? 27 C?) outside.



 When else are you going to have it so that all the best players can participate?  It's no different than teams playing in LA, Phoenix, or Florida at any time of the year.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 7, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> It's no different than teams playing in LA, Phoenix, or Florida at any time of the year.





I hate to upset anyone, but I have long felt the NHL should never have allowed teams in cities that never get snow.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 7, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> I hate to upset anyone, but I have long felt the NHL should never have allowed teams in cities that never get snow.




Yes, it does make losing to such teams in the Stanley Cup that much more irritating.     Rather like some upstart Yankee CFL franchise winning the Grey Cup.   

But, to be fair, TB's done a hell of a job with their franchise over the last couple years, so props to them, they got it done.

As for the WC, I think the American players have to step up and play as a team.  There's a lot of stars and a lot of guys that know what to do with the puck on the team, but it comes down to playing a solid team game on both ends of the ice...rather like what Russia did during their first meeting.  A hot goaltender can only take you so far.  I personally have doubts whether this team can pull it off.

But this is all speculation, as I haven't had the opportunity to watch any of the games.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 7, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 7, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> I hate to upset anyone, but I have long felt the NHL should never have allowed teams in cities that never get snow.




On the whole, I agree with you. But god help me I love those *Nashville Predators*...unlike most expansion teams (who seem to opt to ply the trap) Nashville has chosen "run-and-gun" since heir inception.

The Ex-Canucks they have on the roster (Scott Walker and Cliff Ronning) are two of my favorite guys in the league.

Atlanta? Tampa? Take 'em.

But Nashville gets a bye


----------



## Welverin (Sep 7, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> Tonights's game of Canada vs. Russia will likely be the best round robin game in the N.A. pool.




I missed that one, stupid college football.



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Anyone see the last match?  What does the US need to improve on the 1-3 loss?




Just plain play harder, magically heal some of their missing defensemen, lose an average of five to ten years, make Brodeur an honorary American. Take your pick.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 8, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> ...make Brodeur an honorary American...




They already tried that with Brett Hull (the dirty sellout). Luckily it's working about as well as it deserves to (though he _really_ came through for the USA in the _last_ World Cup).

That said, I don't think Esche has been th US's problem. All of your other critiques are spot on though.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Keith Tkachuk 4 Russia 3*

Certainly wasn't expecting that!  Looks like the US got it together for one game...or else Tkachuk put together one hell of an individual effort...anyone see it that can give more details??

Wheee!  Still alive!

Go BU!


----------



## Welverin (Sep 8, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> They already tried that with Brett Hull (the dirty sellout).




Enough of that, Brett's mother is American which makes him American as well.

More importantly *Canada* rejected him years ago, the US said we'd love to have you and he's been loyal to them ever since. Calling him a sellout now that he's good when you didn't want him in the first place is just wrong.



> That said, I don't think Esche has been th US's problem. All of your other critiques are spot on though.




Chico's been great, but Marty is the best.



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Certainly wasn't expecting that!  Looks like the US got it together for one game...or else Tkachuk put together one hell of an individual effort...anyone see it that can give more details??




Good game, the U.S. played well over all, building on their improvement against Slovakia. Keith assissted on Gomez's goal as well, his whole line played well, but he was definitely the star of the game.


----------



## Sebastian Ashputtle (Sep 8, 2004)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I can't say I gave up on the NHL at that point (I just love hockey too much) but it Nagano did destroy me.




Uh, guys, it's like...a game.  

When Chechen terrorists took over that school in Osseta...*that* destroyed me.

But a hockey game? I mean, I love hockey but...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 8, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> We'll just have to disagree.




Knowing the whole story behind it changes my mind, actually.

Even without knowing the story, you can tell from the footage that his neck was probably broken under the press of bodies.

But yes, a lifetime ban is probably too harsh.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 8, 2004)

Politics out. Hockey in.


----------



## Gundark (Sep 8, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Todd Bertuzzi isn't in the lineup



 Don't get me started......


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, with the game being shown at 3 AM last night, I recorded the US - Russia match and got up to watch it before I went to work this morning.  I think that's dedication.

Good play from the US.  Keith Tkachuk was the main force.  I havne't been to fond of him since his behavior way back in the Nagano Olympics, but he was the man.

I hope with Russia out they show the rest of hte matches of this tournament here.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2004)

*Canada moves on!*

Canada 5 Slovakia 0

Next up... the Czech Republic. They will be quite the challenge, that is, if the Czechs shows up to play. I think they will, but I still think Canada will beat them.

USA plays Finland next. I think the Finns will win in a close one. Tkachuk will not save his team a second time. Team USA needs to show up "as a team" or they're going to go bye-bye.

BTW, go here to read the latest... CBC World Cup 2004 Main Page.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm kind of shocked that we walked all over Slovakia like that. I mean there is a _lot_ talent there.

I think the injury to Bondra was probably the curtain call for them


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 10, 2004)

What a great final four, though! Canada and Finland looking good from square one, with the Czechs and the Yanks storming up from slow starts. These're gonna be three memorable games, I'm thinking.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys, just discovered this thread.  I love the fact that there is a hockey thread on a gaming board.




> More importantly *Canada* rejected him years ago, the US said we'd love to have you and he's been loyal to them ever since. Calling him a sellout now that he's good when you didn't want him in the first place is just wrong.




Canada didn't reject Brett Hull.  Back in the day, before he joined the Flames, Hull was an overweight, lazy hockey player.  Albeit with a great shot, but still a one trick pony.  Canada cut him, the weaker American team had a place for him, so goodbye Canada.

In the long run, it works for both countries.  He helped lead the U.S. to an Olympic Silver medal, and a World Championship.  On the other hand, he wouldn't have made the last Canadian Olympic team, or this years World Championship team.  He doesn't have the lungs or the work ethic.  

Take a look at the way he reacted when the American coach, Ron Wilson, made him a healthy scratch against the Russians.  Gretzky wouldn't want to have a guy who throws temper-tantrums, and tells reporters he doesn't care about the fans anymore, as a member of the team.  Too much drama.  

I wonder how old Wayne is going to like him in a Coyotes uniform this year?

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the game against the Czechs on Friday.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 10, 2004)

devilbat said:
			
		

> ...I wonder how old Wayne is going to like him in a Coyotes uniform this year?




there's not going to be a "This Year" :\


----------



## devilbat (Sep 10, 2004)

> there's not going to be a "This Year"




D'oh, true enough Teflon Billy.  My bad.

I'm actually hoping there is a lockout that lasts the whole season.

Hopefully a few of the weaker sister teams located in the Southern U.S. will fold.  Maybe the players will realize that most of the U.S population would rather watch high school football, and the game will come back to where it belongs.  Places like Winnipeg, Quebec City and Hartford (can't forget the Whalers).

Of course the weaker sister teams that leave might include Edmonton, Calgary, and God forbid, Montreal.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 10, 2004)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Hopefully a few of the weaker sister teams located in the Southern U.S. will fold.  Maybe the players will realize that most of the U.S population would rather watch high school football, and the game will come back to where it belongs.  Places like Winnipeg, Quebec City and Hartford (can't forget the Whalers).




I think you're underestimating the markets down there.  The south is the biggest opportunity for the game of hockey to grow in North America and the US in particular.  A lot of people are getting into it down there.  Nashville, I'm told has a great fanbase, Tampa Bay manages to get fans out and having won the Cup will certainly bring more interest to the game down there.  A few years ago the NCAA started a yearly tournament in Florida (with the gruesome title of "Everblades Classic"  ), so it's not like the south is devoid of people interested in the game and the potential upside is enormous.  Florida may be a bit of a special case what with all the Snowbirds and all, but if that's what it takes to grow the game, I'm all for it.

That said, the Coyotes and Hurricanes should go back to where they belong.  I'd say the Stars too, but I guess Minnesota has a team again these days.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 11, 2004)

Ugh

I tried to record the US-Finland match (which began at 3 AM in Russia), but with the Russian team out, Russian TV switched the game with some bad movie.  Geez, I hope I get to see the final.

Anyway, it appears that the US's 8-year reign of the World Cup is Finnisht


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 11, 2004)

Christ almighty...after we beat the Czech Republic we have to face *Mikka Kiprussoff* 

Man he is good. His run with Calgary to the final in the NHL Playoffs could have just been a roll, but he has looked so good in this World Cup that I have the sinking feeling that the guy is the real deal.

reminds me of the old Red Army (back when there was a Soviet Union)...they had a ton of talent; their captain, *Valeri Karmelov* was as talented a player as anyone had ever seen...but if we were being honest, the West had several players of *Karmelov*'s calibre.

What the West didn't have was a Goalie like *Vladislav Tretiak*. 

*Tretiak* was, to most Canadian hockey fans, just this...monstrous _thing_. Some alien invader we had no way of comprehending or dealing with.

Canada's goalie at the time *Ken Dryden* was--by any yardstick--an incredible goalie. *Tretiak* made him look like a pee wee out there. It was startling to fans of that era.

*Kiprusoff* is reminding me alot of *Tretiak*: emotionally ice-cold, technically astonishing and humble as a nun.

My fellow Canadians: we might be in trouble here. :\


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 11, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> ...Anyway, it appears that the US's 8-year reign of the World Cup is Finnisht





Finnisht! nice


----------



## jonesy (Sep 11, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Well, I'd say how big it is varies by country.  In the US, the Olympics certainly have received the most attention (as I believe was the case in the USSR/Russia).  In Europe, the World Championships have always been very big (a Swedish friend once commented how in Sweden they pay far more attention to that than the NHL).



I don't think anyone here took notice of the World Cup before this year. Probably has to do with the amount of tv coverage we are getting this time around. And seeing how far we've made it so far I think its popularity is going to rise a lot in Finland.

Edit: as I recall, the responses to the last World Cup ranged from the common 'meh' through the frequent 'the what cup?' to the sometime 'is that some sort of a practise tourney for the World Championships?'.



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Christ almighty...after we beat the Czech Republic we have to face *Mikka Kiprussoff*
> 
> Man he is good. His run with Calgary to the final in the NHL Playoffs could have just been a roll, but he has looked so good in this World Cup that I have the sinking feeling that the guy is the real deal.



Like Selänne has said: "It's nice to play when you know there's a brick wall in front of the net."


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 11, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> reminds me of the old Red Army (back when there was a Soviet Union)...they had a ton of talent; their captain, *Valeri Karmelov* was as talented a player as anyone had ever seen...but if we were being honest, the West had several players of *Karmelov*'s calibre.
> 
> What the West didn't have was a Goalie like *Vladislav Tretiak*.
> 
> *Tretiak* was, to most Canadian hockey fans, just this...monstrous _thing_. Some alien invader we had no way of comprehending or dealing with.




Tretiak, indeed, a legend.

Interesting that the Soviet Union also produced soccer's best ever goalie, Lev Yashin.  

A Russian once told me that 'if you have a goalie, you have half a team.'


----------



## devilbat (Sep 11, 2004)

Tretiak Was absolutely amazing.  He didn't wear super wide and light leg pads.  No XXXXL sized jersey.  No trapper the size of North Dakota.  He didn't pose after making a save.  He wore good old fashioned, horse hair stuffed, leather leg pads, tiny trapper and a straight goal stick (that probably weighed a ton).  

An autographed 8x10 of Vladdy proudly hangs in my office, along with Nikolai Khabibulin, my other favorite goalie.



> My fellow Canadians: we might be in trouble here.




I'm not sweating it out yet.  I guess it will depend on the way Canada plays this evening.  If they dominate the Czechs, they'll pound the Finns.  If the inch past the Czechs, I'll be worried.  If they lose to the Czechs, I'll get drunk and cry like a baby   

Don't under estimate Brodeur though.  The man is awesome when the pressure is on.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 11, 2004)

devilbat said:
			
		

> ...I'm not sweating it out yet.  I guess it will depend on the way Canada plays this evening.  If they dominate the Czechs, they'll pound the Finns.  If the inch past the Czechs, I'll be worried.  If they lose to the Czechs, I'll get drunk and cry like a baby
> 
> Don't under estimate Brodeur though.  The man is awesome when the pressure is on.




Brodeur is the chief reason we've sailed through the tourney as completely as we have. The guy is _fantastic_ goaltender; he keeps it simple, he doesn't get rattled and he does everything right.

His catlike reflexes don't hurt either


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 11, 2004)

devilbat said:
			
		

> D'oh, true enough Teflon Billy.  My bad.
> 
> I'm actually hoping there is a lockout that lasts the whole season.
> 
> ...



 W00t to Winnipeg. Maybe if our new arena finally gets finnished we'll be able to make a case for getting a franchise back here. I'm also a Habs fan, so I second your concern that Edmonton, Calgary or Montreal might fold. I'd rather the NHL collapse alltogether than lose the Canadiens, Flames or Oilers.

 This has been such a great thread so far. I'm with Teflon Billy on Bertuzzi. It wasn't the wisest move of his career but I've been rather riled over the outcry against him. He's served his time, let's let him play again. There's no way he'd do it again (and nice comparison to the Rocket there Mulhorandsage, really puts it in perspective). 

 I'd have to second the opinion on Hull. He's one of my least favourite players. I've heard too much whining out of him and others like Jeremy Roenick over the years. I've also heard that Steve Yzerman was passed up for Team Canada initially, but when called upon years later was more than happy to play.


----------



## Smokingmonkee (Sep 11, 2004)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I'd rather the NHL collapse alltogether than lose the Canadiens, Flames or Oilers.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ouch! I don't even want to think about either possibility.
> ...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 11, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Brodeur is the chief reason we've sailed through the tourney as completely as we have. The guy is _fantastic_ goaltender; he keeps it simple, he doesn't get rattled and he does everything right.
> 
> His catlike reflexes don't hurt either



 Brodeur's one of my favourite goalies of all time. Being a Habs fan, I'm still partial to Patrick Roy, but Brodeur is really talented and not as..."tempermental" as Roy was. 

 And referring to earlier in the thread...my dad's two favourite goalies of all time are Dryden and Tretiak.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 11, 2004)

Geez, Shoju, make a guy feel old, why don'tcha? Your _Dad's_ favourite goalies are Dryden and Tretiak? Jeez Louise.

I used to have a program for the '72 series -- it was the first place I saw the classic Ken Dryden pose: standing in front of the net, his stick propped on the ice in front of him, both hands folded over the butt, resting his chin on the back of his hands.







And yeah, Tretiak was a frickin' force of nature. Probably the first Russian name I ever knew. I think I discovered there was such a thing as Russia in 1972. And they had hockey. It was horrible. But at least there was a happy ending.

Man, this is a good World Cup. We just gotta beat those Czechs. They freak me out.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Geez, Shoju, make a guy feel old, why don'tcha? Your _Dad's_ favourite goalies are Dryden and Tretiak? Jeez Louise.



 Lol, sorry man. I am 25 though, just so you know I'm not _that_ young. 





			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Man, this is a good World Cup. We just gotta beat those Czechs. They freak me out.



 I'm with you. I think the Czechs are the closest thing to the old Soviet Red Army since the Union broke up.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 11, 2004)

Tretiak..Tretiak...didn't he get lit up by a bunch of college kids in Lake Placid?  

Of course, even Brooksy noted that was a 1 in 10 chance...

Should be a good one tonight with an entertaining final whatever the result.

Canada should be fine unless there's a shootout.  Then they're doomed 

I'll be rootin' for 'em regardless.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 11, 2004)

> I'm with Teflon Billy on Bertuzzi. It wasn't the wisest move of his career but I've been rather riled over the outcry against him. He's served his time, let's let him play again. There's no way he'd do it again.




Ok, here's where I get non politically correct.

The "Bertuzzi incident" was a media scandel.  No more, no less.   If you're a real hockey fan, then you've seen FAR worse then that happen on the ice.  As a matter of fact, cheap shot punches to the back of the head happens almost every game.

In my not so humble opinion, Steve Moore deserved to get his clock cleaned for the cheap shot he landed on Markus Naslund the game before.  The fact that Naslund dodged the full proverbial bullet, and  only ended up with a cut forehead and mild concussion, is pure luck.

Did Moore deserved to have his neck fractured?  No, of course not.  Was it a freak accident that it happened as such?  Absolutely.  

As far as I'm concerned, maybe blue blooded, Ivy league school graduates with weak necks (because of a missing backbone) don't belong in the NHL.  

Free Bertuzzi!!!


----------



## devilbat (Sep 11, 2004)

> Steve Yzerman was passed up for Team Canada initially, but when called upon years later was more than happy to play.




Excellent point about Steve Yzerman.  He's the class of the league.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 11, 2004)

devilbat said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned, maybe blue blooded, Ivy league school graduates with weak necks (because of a missing backbone) don't belong in the NHL.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/world-cup-2004/instigator/gfx/hullyeah.jpg

Hee.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/world-cup-2004/instigator/gfx/hullyeah.jpg
> 
> Hee.




LOL 

And in other news, Canada makes it past the Czechs despite being outplayed virtually the entire time, and missing Bordeur in Goal (Luongo, it seems, is the real deal).

I guess, as Clint Eastwood put it: "Deserve ain't got nothing to do with it".

Nice effort Czech Republic. That was one _hell_ of a nail-biter for us.


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 12, 2004)

Yep. What a final play by Lecavalier. That's where hard work and keeping your head up gets you, kids.

Oh, and incredible luck, too.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 12, 2004)

The final is going to be so good I can practically taste it from here


----------



## jonesy (Sep 12, 2004)

It's Kurri vs Gretzky, round two. Well in a way anyway. When they met on the ice we took the bronze. Now they are in management.  

I just hope the final will be the greatest match of the tournament.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 12, 2004)

Last night's game had me worried.  

Canada did not come out of the gate strong, and were completely outplayed by the czechs in the first and third periods.

IMO Luongo played great in OT, but that's about it.  No matter what Harry Neale was spouting, I though he looked nervous and unsure.  I've seen him play many times, and that was far from his best.

Now come the Finns.  A high flying team, lead by one of the hardest workers of the tourney, Saku Koivu.  Not as sound deffensively as the Czechs, but they have a brick wall tending the twine named Kipprusof.

Hopefully the Canadians bring their "EH" game.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> And in other news, Canada makes it past the Czechs despite being outplayed virtually the entire time, and missing Bordeur in Goal (Luongo, it seems, is the real deal).
> 
> ...




You said it TB! I watched that game from start to finish and our boys seemed to be asleep for half the game. If it hadn't been for Luongo, Canada wouldn't had a prayer.

They better be ready for the Finns on Tuesday or it isn't going to be pretty.

KF72


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 13, 2004)

Unfortuneately I was at a wedding on Saturday and didn't get to see the game. But, this being Canada, the wedding chappel staff were giving us updates. The MC actually paused the speeches to announce Canada had won.



 I am a little worried about Finland. Kipper can play so damn well. Luongo is good, but I want Brodeur back.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 13, 2004)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> ...I am a little worried about Finland. Kipper can play so damn well. Luongo is good, but I want Brodeur back.




Roger that.  Luongo did fine in net, but I want Brodeur back as well. He's the only thing we've got that is comparable to Kiprusoff.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Roger that.  Luongo did fine in net, but I want Brodeur back as well. He's the only thing we've got that is comparable to Kiprusoff.






I haven't heard, is this even a possibility?


----------



## Paragon (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, first of congrats to the canadians and finns (go finns)
second on bertuzzi, i was really interested to hear your opinion billy as a lifelong canuck fan as i understand, but i must say i can't understand it at all.

sure moore is a punk, his hit on naslund was borderline at best and he deserved to have someone ring his bell (i still say skating with your head up is always a good idea markus, ask lindros) but what bertuzzi did was the most gutless act i have ever witnessed since the tomahawk chop from mcsorley.  he didn't just punch him from behind, he rode him face first into the ice, thats how his neck got broke, you can tell by the way his body went limp after he was punched in the head he was out at the first shot, but it was the draggin him down (chin first) under the weight of 235 lbs of goon that fractured his vertibrae.  
but i guess it's ok since it's a candian superstar bertuzzi and moores just a checking line american.
i had to watch that hit 3 times the first time i saw it, i just couldn't believe my eyes.  that is absolutely the worst of hockey, i love fighting and hitting and hard checking, bring it on.  but that was a gutless display of idiocy.  period.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> I haven't heard, is this even a possibility?




Broedeur says he will try and be ready for the game...but I figure if his injury made him stay out against the Czechs, it must be pretty serious.

Still, hope spring eternal


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

Paragon said:
			
		

> ok, first of congrats to the canadians and finns (go finns)...




man..that is going to be a game for the ages 




			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> second on bertuzzi, i was really interested to hear your opinion billy as a lifelong canuck fan as i understand, but i must say i can't understand it at all




Well, I thought my post explained it pretty well, but I will adress your points  and see if I can clear up mine...



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> sure moore is a punk, his hit on naslund was borderline at best and he deserved to have someone ring his bell




We agree. Apparently Moore felt the guy to do it was Matt Cooke-- Vancouver's smallest player--as he declined to go with Jovanovski, May or Ohlund. Bertuzzi had other feelings on the matter.



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> (i still say skating with your head up is always a good idea markus, ask lindros)




yeah, that's fair comment.



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> but what bertuzzi did was the most gutless act i have ever witnessed since the tomahawk chop from mcsorley.  he didn't just punch him from behind, he rode him face first into the ice, thats how his neck got broke




You're close. He punched him from behind while holding his sweater. The punch knocked moore out and Bertuzzi fell with him. 

I'm guessing that you've only seen the replay in slo-mo. It's a very different scene when viewed in real time. 

When Tiger Williams was brought up by the league for disciplinary action in the 80's, his lawyer insisted that the footage be show to the jury in realtime rather than slo-mo because slowed footage allows the human mind to inject all manner of "Intent" and "Glaring" and suchlike into what is, in reality, a momentary action. 

I suspect Moore's neck was broken when the dogpile happened, but we will just have to agree to disagree here, as neither of us are doctors



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> you can tell by the way his body went limp after he was punched in the head he was out at the first shot...




Sure was



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> ..but it was the draggin him down (chin first) under the weight of 235 lbs of goon that fractured his vertibrae.




Maybe/Maybe not. 



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> but i guess it's ok since it's a candian superstar bertuzzi and moores just a checking line american.




Heh, cute. Don't go trotting out "Straw Man" arguments on me, it makes you look both whiny and foolish  

I want you to go back and cut and paste where I have claimed to dislike _any_ player becasue of their nationality. 

There are dirty punks league-wide man, and Moore is amongst them...but so is *Darius Kasparitis* (Russia), So is *Jarko Ruutu* (Finland), so is *Bryan Marchment* (Canada).

I have alot of repect for certain American players: Tony Amonte and Keith Tkachuk being chief amongst them.

I don't have disregard for American 4th liners Paragon, _I have disregard for whiny bitches who can dish it out, but can't take it_.



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> that is absolutely the worst of hockey, i love fighting and hitting and hard checking, bring it on.  but that was a gutless display of idiocy.  period.




I felt the exact same way, except that I was thinking of a punk-ass cheap shot artist who spent the night declining to go with the teamamtes a guy whom he cheap shotted while they were making a run for the playoffs. 

That he thought he would get off by punking out a little guy is even worse.

The worst of hockey and a gutless display of idiocy. Indeed, _period_.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 14, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I have alot of repect for certain American players: Tony Amonte and Keith Tkachuk being chief amongst them.



  I'd personally add Mike Modanno to that list (although I'm not too sure about Tkachuk, even though he is a former Jet   )



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I don't have disregard for American 4th liners Paragon, _I have disregard for whiny bitches who can dish it out, but can't take it_. ....
> [snip]
> ....That he thought he would get off by punking out a little guy is even worse.
> 
> The worst of hockey and a gutless display of idiocy. Indeed, _period_.



  Here here.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 14, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Broedeur says he will try and be ready for the game...but I figure if his injury made him stay out against the Czechs, it must be pretty serious.
> 
> Still, hope spring eternal



 According to the paper this morning Brodeur is a go for goal. This is going to be a great game.


----------



## mikebr99 (Sep 14, 2004)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> According to the paper this morning Brodeur is a go for goal. This is going to be a great game.



Oh... I hope so!

Mike


----------



## Paragon (Sep 14, 2004)

ok billy i can see your points.  and the shot about the canadian/american players was more of a shotgun reaction to all the whining from canadians i have seen on the subject more so than directed at you, i should have clarified.

and for my money mike modano is the greatest american hockey player to ever strap on a pair of skates.  but i'm kinda spoiled i get to see him play all the time

can't wait until tonight!!


----------



## jonesy (Sep 14, 2004)

"Sabotage
Team Finland harassed in their hotel during the night."

A quote from the Finnish tabloid Iltalehti (literally the 'evening paper'). Apparently some pranksters set of fire alarms several times during the night.

Anyway, Iltalehti is well known for its habit of exaggerating news topics and Jokinen said he got a good 11 hours of sleep so I don't think it really affected anyone on the team. Just a weird little happenstance.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 14, 2004)

Teflon Billy, I like the cut of your jip, but:



> I have alot of repect for certain American players: Tony Amonte and Keith Tkachuk being chief amongst them.




Ugh!  I guess only we Winnipeggers know what this guy is all about.  His actions off the ice her in the Peg were brutal.  especially if you were ever in the same bar as him.  Even worse if you girlfriend was hot.  

Mine was, and I didn't like the idea of having to drop the proverbial gloves with him.

I can acknowledge his talent on the ice, but his attitude sucks.

Maximum amount of my respect goes out to Mike Richter, Mike Modano, Brian Leetch, Chris Chelios (Even though it drives me crazy to watch him), Joe Mullen, and every member of the 1980 U.S. Olympic hockey team.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

devilbat said:
			
		

> ...Ugh!  I guess only we Winnipeggers know what this guy is all about.  His actions off the ice her in the Peg were brutal.  especially if you were ever in the same bar as him.  Even worse if you girlfriend was hot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

jonesy said:
			
		

> "Sabotage
> Team Finland harassed in their hotel during the night."
> 
> A quote from the Finnish tabloid Iltalehti (literally the 'evening paper'). Apparently some pranksters set of fire alarms several times during the night.
> ...




Man, that was crap behaviour by Canadian fans if true


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> According to the paper this morning Brodeur is a go for goal. This is going to be a great game.




Sweet...though after seeing *Luongo* do his thing I feel a lot better about Canada's depth in goal. If we lose *Brodeur*, *Luongo* steps in. If by some fluke something happens to *Luongo*, *Jose Theodore*(!) steps in...

We're fine


----------



## devilbat (Sep 14, 2004)

> Man, that was crap behaviour by Canadian fans if true




Sure was.  But then again, if it helps Canada win;

FIRE! FIRE!




> Sweet...though after seeing Luongo do his thing I feel a lot better about Canada's depth in goal. If we lose Brodeur, Luongo steps in. If by some fluke something happens to Luongo, Jose Theodore(!) steps in...
> 
> We're fine




The future's looking pretty good with Marc Andre Fleury coming up as well.


----------



## Paragon (Sep 14, 2004)

i don't know if canada's netminding was ever in doubt.  i mean you have brodeur, luango (real deal), theodore (i'm not sure he's the real deal but i don't get to see him that much) and if turco can ever put it together in the post season (which i think he will given pulling his head out of his rectum) thats 4 world class goalies right there under the age of 32.  holy cr@p.  
i also think with a little more experience the usa goalie situation looks good, conklin, esche and dipeitro, but man are they young.  yeesh.


how long till puck drop?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

Paragon said:
			
		

> i don't know if canada's netminding was ever in doubt.  i mean you have brodeur, luango (real deal), theodore (i'm not sure he's the real deal but i don't get to see him that much) and if turco can ever put it together in the post season (which i think he will given pulling his head out of his rectum) thats 4 world class goalies right there under the age of 32.  holy cr@p.




Yeah, but like Devilbat, I'd be more likley to put *Fleury* in the #4 slot over *Turco*.



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> also think with a little more experience the usa goalie situation looks good, conklin, esche and dipeitro, but man are they young.  yeesh.




The American national team needs to start building around *Esche*. Like *Kiprusoff*, he has been fantastic in the post-season and this World Cup run.

Team USA had some question marks going into the tourney, but I think you can safely say that Esche has removed a big one.



			
				Paragon said:
			
		

> how long till puck drop?




45 mins to pre-game by my watch


----------



## Paragon (Sep 14, 2004)

about turco:

granted, it could be homerism but i've watched him play game in game out and the man is a gamer, thats part of his problem he lets his temper get him in trouble, but i do love watching my goalie come screaming out of the crease and body checking someone.  so the good with the bad.
he does hold the NCAA record for goalie wins and save % and has 2 national champ titles.  

BUT

until he does it in the post season that doesn't mean much,  look at kiprusoff, had a great regular season, didn't mean much until he lead the flames to game 7 of the finals.  post season, all about the post season
turco is in danger of becoming a great regular season goalie but.......


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 15, 2004)

*WOO HOO!*







and I guess that's it for Hockey for the forseeable future...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 15, 2004)

*WOOOOOOO!!

*I've got new respect for Thornton, Draper and Doan. Those guys played great hockey tonight. And Mario had a great defensive game too. Unfortuneately, like Tef said, that's hockey for a while. At least we still have the Wheat Kings to follow, and the Moose.


----------



## AIM-54 (Sep 15, 2004)

So, congrats to Canada!  Looked like a pretty close game, but I couldn't tell, having missed most of it because of class.  Anyone got some thoughts for a poor hockey-less grad student?   

Fortunately, I have 17 days before the puck drops on the 2004-05 NCAA hockey season and I have to say, I am excited.

BU's got a new goalie from Moose Jaw AND Ray Bourque's son!  How can one not be excited?!    

Anyway, back on track, congrats again to Canada!  They seemed to play well for the whole tournament and certainly deserve this one.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Sep 15, 2004)

Not the greatest game, but victory is pretty damn sweet. This was one of the best all-star-squads working together as a team that I've ever seen.

Ruutu's goal was very nice. Congrats to the Finns for a good showing.


----------



## jester47 (Sep 15, 2004)

Congrats to Canada and all the Canadian ENWorlders!

Man I swear there was a guy that looke a lot like Hellhound in that game.

Aaron.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 15, 2004)

AWESOME


Way to giver boys!

All three goals on the first shot of each period.  What a great game!




> turco can ever put it together in the post season




I've never really been a huge Turco fan.  In my book he falls behind Belfour, and ties for sixth spot in top Canadian goaltenders with Sean Burke.  Don't diss Burke.  He was awesome in Phoenix before being sent to Philly.



> i also think with a little more experience the usa goalie situation looks good, conklin, esche and dipeitro, but man are they young. yeesh.




I agree with you.  Esche has proven himself to be a great up and coming goaltender.  Personally, I thought he was overrated, until I watched him in the play-offs this year, and again in the World Cup.  

I've always like DiPietro.  He's on a terrible team, and see's a lot of pucks.  Of course that has helped Luongo.  I think DiPietro is going to be a great one.  

My jury's still out on Conklin.  He pushed Salo out of Edmonton, and had a great season.  But I've seen him stink out the joint on occasion as well.  

They're all young, and it will be exciting to see them develop.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2004)

A truly awsome game! And give the Finns credit for keeping it close.

Congrats Team Canada!


----------



## jonesy (Sep 15, 2004)

That was a great game! Damn awful time to have to watch it though. The game ended at 5am here.

Some points:
- Kipper didn't get any chances to warm up to the game since the first two (Canadian) goals came so early on. Which was too bad for him.
- Only two penalties and neither team managed to take advantage of them.
- The Finnish goals were by players who'd never scored international goals before. Where did our regulars vanish?
- I think Luongo would have been better (for Canada). Brodeur didn't look like the usual him, he seemed nervous and...for lack of a better word...dazed.

Congrats to all the Canadians.



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> and I guess that's it for Hockey for the forseeable future...



You could always start watching the Finnish SM-Liiga on satellite.


----------



## Paragon (Sep 15, 2004)

congrats to canada.

i guess thats it for nhl hockey for a long time.

time to watch the juniors


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 15, 2004)

That was good watchin', that was. Got to the ten-minute mark of third period and that tension was good and high, weren't it? Ruutu's goal was a for-sure tournament highlight -- amazing.

And Thornton behind the net was a tower of power -- watching him shake off Finnish checks was a delight.

And there's just nothing to say about Mario Lemieux that hasn't been said a thousand times, is there? We're sure lucky to have a leader like him. I put a lot of the credit for the way that team jelled on his shoulders.


----------

